# Davina on Comic Relief



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Painful.

Never bothered me before, but she is SO irritating :evil:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

100% agree those painful faces she pulls trying to be funny not :x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Who's on now with Woss ? That dress is Awful.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

And is flo rida shite...


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

denTTed said:


> And is flo rida shite...


Was only mildly worse than take that. Both awful live. Thought Morrison was pretty good though.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Aww nuts, I missed the program. Oh well.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

head_ed said:


> Painful.
> 
> Never bothered me before, but she is SO irritating :evil:


She is even worse on big brother


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

but would you?.....


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

DXN said:


> but would you?.....


hell yeh!

Also the girl presenting with 'Woss'


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Adam not a chance of doing the bird with wossy....

I would snap her


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

So you like a woman with a bit of meat on her bones then?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

sporTTyminx said:


> So you like a woman with a bit of meat on her bones then?


with anything on the bones! That woman (Claudia Winkle-tart or whatever) is a walking skeleton... I am of the persuasion that more than a handful is a waste, but she takes the biscuit!


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

jammyd said:


> sporTTyminx said:
> 
> 
> > So you like a woman with a bit of meat on her bones then?
> ...


Or maybe not, hence the skininess


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Adam RRS said:


> Also the girl presenting with 'Woss'


Who was that then? I missed her.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Private Prozac said:


> Adam RRS said:
> 
> 
> > Also the girl presenting with 'Woss'
> ...


Claudia winkle-skinny-man


----------



## Apaddler (Nov 19, 2008)

Worse still she's more pointless than Kate Thornton. What are these people for?!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jammyd said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > Adam RRS said:
> ...


Urgh. Even _I_ wouldn't touch that shemale!! :?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Private Prozac said:


> Urgh. Even *I* wouldn't touch that shemale!! :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I know mate. Can you believe that?


----------

